# STAVANGER-SANDNES | Projects & Construction



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Plans to restore/redevelop three neglected "sjøbods" in the city centre.









https://www.aftenbladet.no/lokalt/i...-i-sentrum---skal-ruste-opp-bygg-for-150-mill

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.9715...4!1sC85onkpRpKBS8RI_-gEnRg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> New office building in central Stavanger.
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.9743...MWNxWP1SzSkTIpXa73XQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


New renderings. Construction scheduled to start this month and it is expected to be completed to spring 2020. It's a nice filler on the waterfront I think even if it is hardly a masterpiece.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the wooden SR bank hq.








































































https://www.aftenbladet.no/lokalt/i/zLJ1z9/Slik-ser-den-ut_-SR-Banks-nye-storstue

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Skutene apartment project.









https://www.facebook.com/helenoghard/

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@58.971...4!1scsLt7bS3Qu-11UHGri0n9w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rovik Brygge apartment project in Sandnes.




































http://picbear.xyz/arkitektkontoretvest

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/search/Rovik+sandnes/@58.8546007,5.7491014,209m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the re-development of an old building in the Holmen area in Stavanger city center. 









https://www.aftenbladet.no/okonomi/i/a2QQP4/Stensrud-familien-apner-luksushotell-pa-Holmen









https://deskgram.net/p/1887757445799876574_8253474161

Before.









Illustration of the project.









Streetview: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.9737...9WKO9JzLVMHiNbuMXftA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------

